

Tell HN: A recent project, the Narcissist Quotient - unignorant
http://blog.ethanjfast.com/2009/12/the-tweeting-narcissist/

======
gojomo
Nifty. What's the correlation of self-mentions and follower count?

It might also be interesting to qualify people: are they more or less
narcissistic than those they follow (or are followed by). Or, rank those I
follow by narcissism, and find local maxima in the follower-graph.

------
cgherb911
Fun. What are the different levels you can reach?

~~~
unignorant
Thanks -- at the moment, there are only four:

Quite Modest, Rather Average, Self-Important, a Raging Ego

